# Cockapoo/Dog Treats



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Recently gave my Cockapoos half a trotter each, Honey was very ladylike to start with but soon got stuck in to this tasty treat. 

Sorry about the filming, hard to record Honey with Picnic on my lap lol  

Hope this works :S

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5cn...xt=C357d880UDOEgsToPDskLgu73mGqCuB6e-qh_mg_JH

See my dog treats review here if you fancy trying some new treats for your cockapoo:
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/02/07/tasty-natural-treats-review/


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy's favourite treats are;

Thomas the Tank engine railway track, ELC spaceman, Barbie, plastic food from the toy kitchen, wooden maracas and pencils/felt tip pens. 

Oh sorry did you mean edible treats !

She likes fish sticks, tripe sticks, Paddywacks, pigs ears and hoofs filled with mince. She is not so keen on processed things which is fine with me but I still sometimes try her on new things just for the variety and to try and entice her away from my ever decreasing toy selection!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes, guess I should add hubby's shoes and trainers to the treat list then lol   

Nothing better than crewing on dad's trainer :S yuk


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sarah you make me giggle 

In the same vein, in Archie's world his favourite treats would be toilet roll, anything cardboard or any paper he's foraged out of the bin 

In our world, his favourite treats are pigs ears - he will eat the whole ones but prefers the pigs ears strips (fussy boy!) and he loves cheese & chicken 

Looking forward to seeing what other 'poos like


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Jojo
Thanks for your review of treats. Bo loves the pigs ear that Janice gave us but I don't know if I could stand to see the pig's snout or trotters on the floor. I'd keep thinking they looked better on the pig. Lol.
Andrea x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well....someone else like pig snouts! Naughty Daisy! hno:










Poor Peppa.....another toy bites the dust!


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Gaia's favourite must be Pizzle sticks and bones. She likes most things, chickens feet, bananas, lower cholestrol drinks, my slippers and socks, OH pants and other dog's balls, preferably when they are ball obsessed!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. Daisy has an assortment of kids toys in her crate lol ... Daisy Doodle you are a cheeky poo ... poor Peppa Pig is snout-less ... 

Picnic & Honey have stagbars, kong wubbas and a ball each .. oh and dads trainer too to play with ... lol


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ha ha ha .. Daisy has an assortment of kids toys in her crate lol ... Daisy Doodle you are a cheeky poo ... poor Peppa Pig is snout-less ...
> 
> Picnic & Honey have stagbars, kong wubbas and a ball each .. oh and dads trainer too to play with ... lol


Henry donated the fluffy dog, the duck is a dog toy and the ball is hers. She does collect all sorts of things up though and take them into her crate! Cheeky girl! Also note the small piece of cardboard in the second picture from a destroyed cardboard box! 

I did have a stag bar for her but left it in Cornwall!  Need to but a new one as she loved it!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Mine love everything but do have to be careful as often explosive bottoms occur and I am not talking about the wind variety 


Mine also love fruit like apples and bananas and both are carrot crazy too  and both are crisp addicts!!!

Monty isn't too fussed with his stag bar- Milly will have a chew on it occasionally.

They both like nylabones as well.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty loves Pizzle sticks, cow hooves, fish sticks, deer ears
and the lastes one which is....wild rabbit ears


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Personally I prefer a wedge of cake .. I dont do slices  ha ha ha 

But wow are cockapoos are spoilt with treats ... I must say I love watching them enjoy a treat .. and as you can see in the video, Honey is so lady-like with her food, whereas Picnic just gets stuck in .. just like her mummy


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Can definitely sympathise with the kids toys and toilet rolls and can also add tissues and paper towel. He does like to shred  

Paddywack, pig ears, tripe sticks and raw chicken wings are his main treats. I tried him with a Lamb spine from NI but he threw up big time  . Not sure if it was just because he ate it so quickly or just didn't agree with him


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

*Obi the shredder* lol ... I bet that is nice to clear up ...  

Isn't it funny the little things our darling dogs enjoy doing lol ...


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

Griff loves pigs ears, cheese when we are training, and finishing of the yoghurt pots...his other favourite is my bra's which he steals at every opportunity !!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh yes, how could I miss socks, knickers, bras and now gloves off the list!


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

We've just come back from a weekend away at West Beckham, near Holt in Norolk. Browsing around a little village we stumbled across a little shop selling all homemade goodies. Amongst them was doggie treats, lovely cheesey flavoured. Wynny absolutely loves them, may have to order online.

I'm not sure how to attach a link but you can have a look at www.pooches.co.uk.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I know we call them 'treats' but how often do we give them??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh thanks Donna .. maybe another taste test for my girls  Hope you had a lovely time  

We have far too many doggie deliveries here ... I used to hide new clothes & shoes from my hubby when I had a spend up, now I hide dog treats .. only teasing  if I didn't buy them he would .. he is what we call .. trained lol, no not trained, just Cockapoo'ed


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Love the reviews of all the different types 

Poor neglected Molly  does not get much other than biscuits as treats as larger things get hidden and hoarded rather than eaten. I found the fossiled end of a carrot I thought she had eaten the other day when I moved a chair to clean under it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I know we call them 'treats' but how often do we give them??


Treats Colin ... My girls get a treat when they clearly deserve one lol ... unlike me who deserves a treat every 2 hours .. such a good girl really ummmm



2ndhandgal said:


> Love the reviews of all the different types
> 
> Poor neglected Molly  does not get much other than biscuits as treats as larger things get hidden and hoarded rather than eaten. I found the fossiled end of a carrot I thought she had eaten the other day when I moved a chair to clean under it


Thank you  

Ahh bless her, she may like the pigs in blankets or pigs snouts as they didn't last very long and weren't too big either.. 

Maybe I should move my chairs and sofas, maybe loads of tasty treat left overs under them oops ... ha ha ha


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Snap in this house - ears, pizzles, stag bars, etc - have yet to try hooves! He does loves carrots and the occasional nibble of cheese. I've also recently bought the 'cerea' type chews - the ones shaped like toothbrushes and hedgehogs - made out of vegetable starch- does anyone else buy these? Wasn't sure how good they are? He tends to hide these.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have seen them at the boutique stores....haven't tryed them yet tho...they are cute....Lady does get a Greenies everyday for her teeth...she now expects it right after breakfast and comes running to me while I make my coffee


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> Love the reviews of all the different types
> 
> Poor neglected Molly  does not get much other than biscuits as treats as larger things get hidden and hoarded rather than eaten. I found the fossiled end of a carrot I thought she had eaten the other day when I moved a chair to clean under it


This is exactly what Archie does. I keep finding Pigs ears under my pillow's on the bed and on my daughers bed or in her bean bag. He is currently chewing on one of those chewy bones that he has found under my bed....goodness knows how long it has been there, but I haven't seen it for ages!!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Poppy isn't really fussy she'll eat anything. currently work our way through a box of mixed treats which include mini sausages, beef burgers and pork crackling. all have a really good meat content 70-100%. These are our special treats 
little treat during a normal day or in an evening will either be carrot, cheese or peanut buyer in her kong.

Simon and Poppy


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie can't have much cos of her delicate tummy, so I've tried lots of natural stuff. Bones from the butcher are her favourite but she also loves the half lambs' heads from NI. They're a bit gruesome (eyes and all), but she really enjoys them. The only problem is that, for some reason, she can eat every part of it except the part of the back of the jaw with big molars in! I find them dotted around the house. It's difficult to explain when visitors find them!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh i think i'm a bit mean with Betty as she doesn't get half of the things you guys give your dogs!! She gets cocktail sausages when i am getting her to do sit, high five etc. Then when i go out she gets a Kong with some cream cheese or a Lilys Kitchen biscuit. I use the Natures Menu treats for when i'm out (a friend ate a bit of one and said it tasted quite good and defo meaty!!). She has a stag bar too when she's at home.

But i think her favourite treat is used tissues scavenged from my pockets!!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ahh bless her, she may like the pigs in blankets or pigs snouts as they didn't last very long and weren't too big either..


I did wonder about those as they looked smaller and softer - but they also looked a bit greasy to find tucked down the back of the sofa where they would probably end up!! She is only tiny so even a normal biscuit lasts a while.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> I did wonder about those as they looked smaller and softer - but they also looked a bit greasy to find tucked down the back of the sofa where they would probably end up!! She is only tiny so even a normal biscuit lasts a while.


They aren't that greasy actually, just like a pigs ears really, saying that I have had really greasy pigs ears and some very very dry ones too, just depends where I order or buy them from ... I would put a pigs in blanket treat in my pocket, but no way would I put a pigs tail in my pocket they were quite fatty and very big, but the girls did love them ... 

Honey is a very delicate eater and takes her time, I love watching her eat .. she liked them along with the snouts which are very dry and didn't take too long to eat  just an idea for Molly .. see the video of Honey with the trotter so sweet xxx


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

I just got a batch of 1/2 pigs trotters from Mutley Chews last week...am very impressed with them. Major difference I found was that, unlike pigs ears, trotters have got a significant amount of bone in them. For some reason I wasn't expecting that...I was clearly having a dumb moment I guess! Anyway, Boston absolutely adores the trotters and will keep him distracted for a good 30-45mins of solid chewing.

He had one yesterday afternoon and when I got him out of bed, there was a small bit of bile and some undigested porky bits in the utility room...maybe some of it he couldn't digest easily? Any thoughts JoJo?

Other than that, he can't have beef, so treats are around anything fish, pork, chicken and duck. He loves anything from fish4dogs but they don't last long (about 2mins!). Its just another way to get some variety into his diet.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Lozza, Boston got through the trotter quicker than my girls .. Honey's lasted ages .. I had to record her for ages to capture it on video, far too ladylike ha ha ha  

Sounds like Boston couldnt digest some of the trotter, but he dealt with it by leaving it in your utliity room, sorry to hear that. Honey and Picnic did not experience this, but of course I did notice a paler/drier toilets due to them eating and chewing the bone in the trotters. They have had these twice and they have gone down well both times, and I would give them again.

I will have a look at fish4dog too .. thank you xxx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

JoJo said:


> They aren't that greasy actually, just like a pigs ears really, saying that I have had really greasy pigs ears and some very very dry ones too, just depends where I order or buy them from ... I would put a pigs in blanket treat in my pocket, but no way would I put a pigs tail in my pocket they were quite fatty and very big, but the girls did love them ...
> 
> Honey is a very delicate eater and takes her time, I love watching her eat .. she liked them along with the snouts which are very dry and didn't take too long to eat  just an idea for Molly .. see the video of Honey with the trotter so sweet xxx


Thanks for that - will maybe order some and see what she thinks. It would be good to find something she will settle down and chew rather than hiding!!

She does have some fish for dogs treats - although only the tiny ones and the redfish rolls which are softer than the normal ones!!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks JoJo! I suspect that the speed he is eating is probably the reason why some of the pork has not been digested properly. He's too busy stuffing his face to chew it! I should rename him Mr Piggy...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Currently Betty thinks my feet are the latest stag bar type treat crossed with a toy as i have my feet on the sofa and she is lying by them, tail wagging furiously whilst both front paws are pulling my feet where she wants them as she tries to chew my socks!! It's very amusing!!! And tickling a lot!!!!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca loves avocado, a lick of the yoghurt pot and goes mad when she sees the white take away bag full of prawn crackers delivered for our sunday night treat. 
Mind you Pushca will eat anything if I let her except sprouts.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Best training treats are
Pro Reward &
Barker and barker liver treats.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Rosie can't have much cos of her delicate tummy, so I've tried lots of natural stuff. Bones from the butcher are her favourite but she also loves the half lambs' heads from NI. They're a bit gruesome (eyes and all), but she really enjoys them. The only problem is that, for some reason, she can eat every part of it except the part of the back of the jaw with big molars in! I find them dotted around the house. It's difficult to explain when visitors find them!


Lol, I'm not sure I could cope with half a lambs head, bit to gruesome for me. Esp the thought of finding molars dotted around the house.

I did give Milie lamb ribs from NI, but she was sick 20 mins later. Think it was too fatty for her to digest.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I think my Teddy is remedial Hasn't a clue what to do with any chews, bones, pigs ears, etc. buries them all anywhere he can, and they rarely to be seen again. On the other hand he can spend happy hours with plastic clothes pegs, tissues, gloves , and the odd tennis ball.....


----------

